# My wall mural - I hope you like it!



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

When my granddaughter was waiting to be born, her mother (DIL) asked me to paint a mural on the baby's room in something that would work for a girl or a boy. I was very honored to be asked and this is what I did. (I just found the pictures so it is now l4 years old).

It was an emtpy room when I did it and I sat on a little stool for l0 days doing it. I also made a matching quilt for the baby which was hung in the room on a bracket above the mural.Her mother found the wall paper strip which really finished it.

She loved it. I hope you all like it too. Shirley

when they sold the house she was sad she couldn't bring it with her but they had a young girl so she wrote her a letter giving her the mural. It is still on the wall which pleases me. I painted a treasure chest in the cupboard and she found it when she was three. I painted all sorts of coins and stones and a bunnyrabbit in it. She was delighted with it.

Shirley


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> When my granddaughter was waiting to be born, her mother (DIL) asked me to paint a mural on the baby's room in something that would work for a girl or a boy. I was very honored to be asked and this is what I did. (I just found the pictures so it is now l4 years old).
> 
> It was an emtpy room when I did it and I sat on a little stool for l0 days doing it. I also made a matching quilt for the baby which was hung in the room on a bracket above the mural.
> 
> She loved it. I hope you all like it too. Shirley


No photos


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Its beautiful Shirley any child would love it


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

justinjared said:


> No photos


I think they are there now??? They show up here on my computer. there are 5 of them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its beautiful Shirley any child would love it


Thanks my friend . She has pictures on her wall here of it.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

That's fantastic! You are a true artist Shirley!


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

What a lovely idea!


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome gift to your granddaughter. She will remember those sea life wall pictures, painted by her grandmother, all of her life.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Those are very nice. Looks like wallpaper, but it is much better especially since grandma did it. You are quite the artist.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

What a beautiful gift.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! What a fun room!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Beautiful. Good to know it is being appreciated by the new owners!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. You really had a vision of what it should look like! How nice that the next family is enjoying it too.


----------



## JavaGirl9 (Jan 30, 2018)

Very beautiful. You did a wonderful job. Such a treasure for your granddaughter.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

It is beautiful


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Wow that's stunning reminds me of the mural I did for my niece before she was born of a scene from Watership Down (not sure if anyone remembers that book/film) my younger brother did a large Snoopy dog on the chimney breast.

I love yours.

Jo


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Lovely!!


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

How relaxing ❗????


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Very nice work! A no-maintenance aquarium, lovely!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

What a lovely idea that was. So glad the next owner appreciates it.


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> That's fantastic! You are a true artist Shirley!


So are you! Isn't it a joy to do what we love? I watch for your pictures and enjoy this section and 
the wonderful work shown here. :sm09:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks my friend . She has pictures on her wall of it in her new room.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

That is really good.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

What a memory you painted.
I can only imagine the hours of fantasy she created playing in that room.
And a treasure chest ! WOWOW


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is very lovely! And you are very talented. :sm24:


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

You did a beautiful job. I think that would also grow with the child for many years.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for all your kind words. I just sent her copies as she thought her dad had them somewhere but she wanted copies for her new computer. I am a happy camper to say the least!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful work


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

The mural is ideal for a childs room.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

You’re quite talented! Beautifully done and so nice that the new owners kept it.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

What a beautiful mural and lovely story.


----------



## Maw Maw Judy (Dec 30, 2016)

Gorgeous. You are a terrific artist.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful..love it...


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

How beautiful! What beautiful memories you created for her!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It looks like you had so much fun painting it! Very creative!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Now for a couple of mermaids perhaps a knitted one for the room .."Down by the Sea" with ole King Neptune and Davy Jones locker...Quite impressive looking..


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Great job! So nice that your granddaughter enjoyed it and now another child too!
I love the treasure box idea, what fun!!


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Shirley, you are one incredibly creative and talented person. KP is so blessed to have you here to share your talents with us. Thanks for the delightful trip "under the sea." jberg


----------



## kmathur (May 28, 2016)

Amazing work


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

What a work of art and a labor of love, to be remembered forever.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

LOVE this! What a lucky child to live in such a beautiful environment!

Hazel


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

It's great - so colorful and happy.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Wow! Super talented!!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

You did a great job. It would be great for any child's room.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Great job on the mural.


----------



## Murray2 (May 5, 2011)

Wow what a wonderful display of your abilities here. Who wouldn't love to see it and to have such a nice memory of this being in her room. Good job.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Shirley,
That is terrific. You are truly a talented artist and it is so nice to know that your work is appreciated by many. Great that it could be passed on and that the next owners had a child of the age to enjoy your creation.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

So special that you were commissioned to do the artwork in baby's room. 
It's colorful, interesting and perfect for a little one.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I love it! I'm so glad the new people kept it. I had some artwork on walls in a house we sold and the people who bought it loved my paint colors and design. But I happened to notice it was for sale again and in the Real Estate ad I saw that it was all changed and updated - which was a good thing too.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, how fun! I would have loved that mural as a child, or for my child, and maybe even now. Well done you!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

It's beautiful and fun! I hope it lasts for a very long time.


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

Awe, so pretty. I love anything and everything from the ocean


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Lovely creative work!


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice painting!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Is beautiful! You did an awesome work!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I love the mural, Shirl!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I love the mural, Shirl!!


Thanks Patty, and thank you all. It brings back memories .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> So special that you were commissioned to do the artwork in baby's room.
> It's colorful, interesting and perfect for a little one.


Thanks, it was for our unborn grand daughter as a surprise for her Mom who loves the ocean.

My grand daughter did love it and she has a picture of it on her wall in her room here in BC.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

What a wonderful piece of wall art for a nursery room .


----------

